# Problème appareil photo iphone 8 plus



## nachpa33 (12 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour j’ai un problème pouvez-vous m’éclairer car quand Je suis sur l’application Photos j’ai qu’un seul capteur photo sur les deux qui marche pourquoi ???? Telephone vue de dos c’est le capteur de droite. Merci


----------



## nachpa33 (12 Octobre 2017)

Tout le monde a ces deux capteur photo qui marche ici ?? (version plus que ce soit le 7 plus ou le 8 plus ?)


----------

